# Low Flying, Kiwi Style!



## Wildcat (Feb 23, 2007)

Aviation Video: Short Sunderland Flypast | Patrick's Aviation


----------



## kiwimac (Feb 23, 2007)

I know that area well. I think the mark is still there


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 23, 2007)

Good clip, Wildcat.


----------



## k9kiwi (Feb 23, 2007)

Mac

Biggest suprise flying ino Wellington was a C-130

On finals, windy Wgn day, 1/2 mile out and we hit a big down draught.

Dropped to shyte loads with the engines gutting it at full noise to walk onto the runway.

Sitting in the back of a C-130 with your arse dropping out at landing time is not funny, with no windows to see whats coming up or down as the case me be.

No one said a bledy word until we were walking off (Right hand side as you watch the Sunderland) and the Sgt casually said to the loadmaster...

"Compliments to the boss, we all arived at the same time."   

The mark may still be there on the runway too.


----------



## kiwimac (Feb 23, 2007)

k9,

Ain't flying into Wellington great!,  If the plane overshoots you're stuffed at both ends of that runway if it undershoots, well.......

And then there's the up and down-draughts. I remember flying in on a civilian 737 (older, noisier than the new ones) the pilot was ex-RAF and mentioned over the I-com that he'd been a test-pilot.

On the way in we hit a up-draught which moved us up quite a way and then an almost equally large down-draught before BOUNCING onto the runway. How the undercart took it I don't know. As we walked off the plane, one passenger leaned into the cockpit and said to the pilot, "Glad to see you're keeping those skills up!"

kiwimac


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 23, 2007)

So what was the liquid leaking out of the hull. Or was it smoke from the friction. Any slower and that might have become a real tradgedy. Can you imagine the pilot banging the glareshield after performing that stunt? What a royal F'up.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 23, 2007)

If you read they put a hole in the bottom of the plane (which was fixed during flight). I assume it was debris from the making of the hole/instead the aircraft.


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 23, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> So what was the liquid leaking out of the hull. Or was it smoke from the friction. Any slower and that might have become a real tradgedy. Can you imagine the pilot banging the glareshield after performing that stunt? What a royal F'up.


flying boats are just like boats there is always water in the bottom


----------



## kiwimac (Feb 24, 2007)

Yup, they have bilges, I assume it was blige-water.


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 24, 2007)

I like the bilge water answer. However, having spent a better part of a summer face down in frigate bilges with a needle gun, I wonder how likely it is that an aircraft hauls around copious amounts of water. Certainly the royal navy is cognizant of salt water corrosion, excess weight and perhaps...some pride.


----------



## kiwimac (Feb 24, 2007)

Actually on the OLD FBs, I believe the bilge-water was considered ballast.


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 24, 2007)

I bet his CO had a few choice words for him!


----------



## kiwimac (Feb 24, 2007)

Yup, I bet he did!


----------



## Aggie08 (Feb 26, 2007)

I think he did pretty good for a flying porcupine!


----------

